# CA PE Reciprocity for NCEES SE Exam



## engdude (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello All,

I am an engineer in Texas.  Last year, I took and passed the 16-hour NCEES SE Exam and was granted a PE license in Texas.  I never took the 8-hour civil/structural PE exam.

I may move to California fairly soon, and am reviewing my licensing options.  To gain a SE license, California requires engineers to pass the 8-hour civil/structural PE exam, pass the California Seismic Principles and Engineering Surveying Exams, gain three years of work experience, then sit for the 16-hour SE exam.  I have a couple of questions:

1) Will California accept my 16-hour SE results in lieu of passing the 8-hour PE exam?  I assume that I will probably have to take the California Seismic Principles and the Engineering Surveying Exams no matter what. 

2) Will the CA board want me to sit for the SE again after I'm granted a California PE license and gain three years of work experience?  NCEES probably won't even allow me to take the SE again!

Has anybody dealt with this before?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## User1 (Aug 14, 2018)

I feel like they probably wouldn't let you count the SE toward a PE and an SE. My guess is you will have to sit for the California PE and seismic and surveying, and since California is decoupled (I think) you will just have to meet the experience requirements and then get reciprocity. @CAPLSprobably has a better response.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_5_12.pdf


----------



## StandardPractice (Aug 15, 2018)

You have to become a California PE before becoming an SE (I believe the 3 year exp requirement can be applied retroactively) so the seismic and surveying exams are required. As far as I know unless you can get an exemption for your PE license out of state, you must pass the PE exam before taking the seismic and surveying exam. Best bet is to email the board. Only they have the answer


----------



## Maverick1131 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in the same situation, but different state (HI).  I passed the SE exam in Hawaii and currently inquiring SE licensure in California.  I've contacted BPELSG and have been informed that I just need to first pass the two California State exams to receive my Civil license then apply for structural licensure through comity.  I would not need to take the Civil PE national exam.  

Has anyone else received conflicting directions?


----------



## ZEZO4 (Aug 16, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_5_12.pdf


Per Q9, it is OK to pass the 16 Hour SE exam to get California Structural Engineer License.


----------



## User1 (Aug 16, 2018)

zaidfadhill said:


> Per Q9, it is OK to pass the 16 Hour SE exam to get California Structural Engineer License.﻿


From https://www.seaoc.org/page/becomingse 

Each applicant for authority to use the title “Structural Engineer” must:

- Hold a valid and current license as a *civil engineer in California*.

- Provide evidence showing three years of qualifying, full-time experience “in responsible charge” of structural engineering work. ...

- Pass the required SE examination.

In order for their SE examination to be accepted for SE licensure, you must be a licensed PE - civil in CA, which means you will need to pass the 8 hour PE and CA seismic and surveying exams as well. The OP (i believe) is asking if CA would recognize the 16 hour exam to qualify for PE licensure. I don't believe they will, and if they did you would still have to take the CA specific exams for seismic and surveying, and I'm almost positive your end goal would be CA SE licensure, so the most direct path would be to sit for the CA PE and state exams.


----------



## engdude (Aug 22, 2018)

All, thank you for the replies. tj_PE definitely hit my concerns in their last post, above. 

I've emailed the CA board, but have received no response so far. I've tried calling several times, but a reviewer is never available when I call.


----------



## sayed (Aug 24, 2018)

seems like it would have been faster and easier calling the board


----------



## Chillhaus_SE (Feb 11, 2019)

Has anyone tried to ask the board if they can use passing the SE to waive the seismic part of the PE exam?

Section 6755 makes it seem like it's maybe possible. https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/laws/pe_act.pdf


----------



## D4Ltpom (Jun 5, 2019)

Maverick1131 said:


> I'm in the same situation, but different state (HI).  I passed the SE exam in Hawaii and currently inquiring SE licensure in California.  I've contacted BPELSG and have been informed that I just need to first pass the two California State exams to receive my Civil license then apply for structural licensure through comity.  I would not need to take the Civil PE national exam.
> 
> Has anyone else received conflicting directions?


One of the BPELSG licensing evaluators replied to me with the following info:

"The 16 Hour Structural Exam does not fulfill the requirement for Civil Licensure. You must take the 8 Hour Civil PE Exam."

Did you end up with taking the 8-hr Civil PE exam for your California PE license application, even you've passed the 16-hr SE exam?


----------



## Stewie (Jun 6, 2019)

If you already passed 16-hr exam, I think that 8-hr exam is just a piece of cake for you...


----------



## QuinnTheEskimo (Jun 6, 2019)

Stewie said:


> If you already passed 16-hr exam, I think that 8-hr exam is just a piece of cake for you...


I'm guessing that the structural portion is. The Civil portion may need some refreshing. Also, I think the structural 8 hour requires the PCI Manual.

Anyone take both and can comment on the differences?


----------

